# Any goat fun facts?



## Payton (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm starting work on my 4-H fair sign and I thought I'd ask you guys for some cute fun facts about goats that I could put on it. We did the same thing with our horse project but since I'm the only one doing goats, I thought I'd turn to you guys.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Hmm, almost all goats are born with horns. You wont believe how many people assume they are all males because they have horns when in reality they are all does.
Goats have teeth in both upper & lower jaw. Just not in the front of the upper.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Goats are tooters...but its actually a good thing...lots of gas and burps tell us they rumen is up and running!


----------



## Payton (Dec 6, 2012)

Hehe those are cute! I think I'll add the horns and burping. Any more?


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Eating tin cans is a myth, they just like the paper/glue ON the can.

They have 4 stomachs, great for digesting plants!

Goats are the greatest escape artists, and jumping on cars is their passion


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Goats were the first domesticated livestock. They have lived with man since at least 6500 bc.


----------



## teejae (Jan 21, 2013)

There are over 200 reconized species of goats,There are approx.500 million goats in the world!! And the largest exporter of goats in the world is Australia


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I did my 4-H poster on random goat facts as well


----------



## Payton (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks guys! I will definitely use a few of these!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

More facts: 

Female goats not only grow horns, they can also grow beards! I left my Alpine/Saanen's beard intact for show last year and loads of people thought she was a boy (despite her enormous udder and a baby at her side). 

The #1 question I was asked at the Fair: "Why have those goats' ears been cut off??" The LaMancha breed is born with no (or very little) external ear. 

Goats are used for milk, meat, fiber, weed and brush control, leather, packing, pulling, and they often make great pets or companions to other species.

Goats can learn tricks just like a dog! 

Goats are excellent climbers and like to be up high. 

Goats love to eat weeds that many other animals cannot digest and are used for brush clearing and weed control in many places where herbicides and burning are not options.

A goat's palate and tongue are very tough. They gobble down thistles and thorns like candy.

Goat milk is easier to digest than cow milk and causes far fewer allergic reactions.


----------



## Payton (Dec 6, 2012)

Haha my Nigerian doe has a bigger beard than my wether. It's really funny.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

canyontrailgoats said:


> Eating tin cans is a myth, they just like the paper/glue ON the can.
> 
> They have 4 stomachs, great for digesting plants!
> 
> Goats are the greatest escape artists, and jumping on cars is their passion


 OOPS that is wrong. goats have 1 stomach and 4 chambers. The Rumen, Abomasum, Omasum and the Riticulum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks for the correction


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Goats don't eat everything, but they do taste anything they can!


----------



## teejae (Jan 21, 2013)

I often get asked at shows what are those things hanging off the necks??? :ROFL: Its the most asked question next to how much milk do they produce and in the background you hear,"oh they eat anything" :-x and we all know they can be quite fussy,Teejae


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

canyontrailgoats said:


> Thanks for the correction


 When i judge I ask the Seniors that question for showmanship :-D.


----------

